# website von alutech - rahmenbeschreibungen?



## sap (29. August 2010)

hm, ich stöber ja immer mal wieder auf der website von alutech, auch wenn der geldbeutel wohl noch ein weilchen streiken wird und ich wohl nich so schnell in den besitz einer sau komme 

aber mal kurze frage zur website: ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass da bis vor einiger zeit noch rahmenbeschreibungen etc. verfügbar waren, so was das grobe einsatzgebiet betrifft usw. ok, einsatzgebiet ist wohl noch ersichtlich, aber z.b. größenangaben (bezügl. schrittlänge & körpergröße) und angabe zu empfohlenen federwegselementen zu den rahmen etc wären doch interessant. genauso wie rahmengewichte. 
ist die site grad in überarbeitung? finde ich anderswo genauere infos?
(und nein, ich will jürgen keine mail schreiben, wenn ich mir noch min. 6 monate lang keine sau leisten kann...ich will ja nur träumen  )


----------



## Heili (29. August 2010)

Meines Wissens sind zu jedem Rahmen ne PDF-Datei zum runterladen vorhanden.
Da stehen zu jeder verfügbaren Größe die Maße und das Gewicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (29. August 2010)

haste da zufällig n link parat? ich scheine blind zu sein...


----------



## Piefke (29. August 2010)

Bei jedem Rahmen hast du unter dem Bild eine Kurzbeschreibung und unter dieser ist ein Link:






Da klickst du drauf.


----------



## sap (29. August 2010)

habe es in firefox und opera getestet...ärgert mich da mein linux etwa?


----------



## flyingscot (29. August 2010)

Also bei mir im Firefox unter Linux ist dort mehr Text und auch der Download-Link...


----------



## Piefke (29. August 2010)

Komisch

Von welchem Rahmen brauchst du denn mehr Infos?

Hardride FR


----------



## sap (29. August 2010)

ich schmeiß nachher mal mein windows an... aber danke 
ich stöber zwischen hardride fr, trail xa, enduro und dem pudel fr...wie gesagt, sind alles träume und so :>


----------



## iRider (25. September 2010)

OK, habe das selbe Problem. Sehe die Download Buttons für die PDFs der Datenblättern nicht.

Mac-User, habe es mit Safari und Firefox probiert und mit IE unter Windows das in einer Virtual Machine läuft. Alle Programme sind aktuelle Versionen.


----------



## sap (25. September 2010)

mac habe ich nicht getestet, virtualisiert von linux aus funktioniert wunderbar, wobei es für die neuen rahmen heute früh (oder wars gestern?!) noch nicht drauf war..


----------



## Greti (28. Februar 2011)

Ist zwar "Asbach Uralt" aber immer noch aktuell.

Das Problem liegt daran, dass die Webseite die Spracheinstellung des Webbrowsers übernimmt.

Wenn die Alutech Webseite einen internationalen/englischen eingestellten Browser erkennt wird die (teils) englische Webseite geladen. Diese enthält keine Produktbeschreibungen.

Die Lösung ist im Browser die Ländererkennung auf Deutsch zu ändern und den Cache des Browsers zu löschen dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wlkr (1. März 2011)

Also beim 2020 seh ich kein PDF?!


----------



## Greti (1. März 2011)

Es gibt beim 2020er auch keines ;-)


----------

